# Help Please - Urgent



## starchi (Sep 20, 2004)

My little baby just got hit by a car. The vet stopped by and said there is nothing we can do... I'm absolutely distraught. Words cannot describe how i feel and how much i wish it had hit me instead of her. I want to die so much but i realise i have to pull myself together for her now to sort something out for her... but i dont know what - 
Can anybody advise me what my options are or what i should do?
thank you so much
m x


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

omg! how did that happen? did she pass away? im very sorry i know exactly how you feel! ((hugs))


----------



## starchi (Sep 20, 2004)

yeah.. she went instantly. but i dont want to let go of her. i honestly dont think i can go on without her.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Im so sorry


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh my god poor baby, how did it happen did she run off or something? aww i snt no what to suggest, what an awful situation im soooo sorry!!!


----------



## hestersu (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I have no other words right now. You are are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Sooo sorry for you loss.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh no I'm so terribly sorry hon (((hugs))) I cannot imagine the pain you're in  I understand you don't want to let her go  I wish there was something I could say to make you feel just a little better but I know there isn't  Hang in there ((hugs))


----------



## starchi (Sep 20, 2004)

thanks guys.. so much. she was my life. she really was. i've had such a rough couple of years and its only because of her that i'm still alive. she kept me going. she slept with me, ate with me, licked my face when i cried, jumped around and ran away when she was naughty.....made me smile, laugh.. just brightened my life really. she came with me yesterday to Regents park for the 7/7 memorial (i lost my aunt in it).... 

i really need to find out what to do practically now - i dont have a clue....


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

did she run off into the rd???


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I am so sorry  I could not imagine how you feel.


----------



## starchi (Sep 20, 2004)

yeah... we've a few people staying with us and one of them left the door open


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

oh my god, poor little thing awww i feel so bad for you!!! how horrible... how old was ur chi??


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

IM so sorry for your loss. If you can I would bury her in your yard that way she will always be with you you can make a little headstone or maybe plant a flower where you bury her.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh my goodness, thats terrible. I cant even begin to imagine how upset you are right now, but hold on. Your baby wouldnt want you feeling like life isnt worth living. 
Sounds like you really really loved her.
No matter where you go, she'll be with you still, guiding you and looking after you like your guardian angel

Take care honey, time will heal your pain.
RIP to your baby xxx


----------



## starchi (Sep 20, 2004)

she was only 2 : ( her birthday was on 3rd july. she was beautiful...


but how in the yard - box? blanket?? also we may not live here forever?? is there anywhere else?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

You could have her creamated and put in something so she could move with you.I knew some people who did that with their beloved dog.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

To be honest,i think i would think about putting my chi in the pet cemetery. I dont know if theres any in London (probably is) but that will cost quite a lot of money,but at least you would have a lovely place to visit when you wanna have a talk with her and go visit to get away from things.
Plus she'd always be there, whether you moved house or not.

But if you want to bury her in your garden, just place her in a nice box i assume with one of her favourite toys and a little flower.
Then maybe plant some flowers where shes buried

Its upto you hon


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm really sorry. Try to be strong and give yourself some time. I went through the same thing with my dearest cat a few months ago. It really is a horrible way to lose a baby. I remember crying and being depressed. She was happy with you and the memories of her cannot be taken away. {{hugs}}


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh no, I'm so sorry  I would have her cremated ... that's what my bf did with his kitty, and then put her in a pretty urn, and set it beside a picture of her with a candle, a nice little memorial for her that you can take with you forever.


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Having had lost a baby myself very suddenly, I know how you feel. I am so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Kat & Jinxy said:


> I went through the same thing with my dearest cat a few months ago. It really is a horrible way to lose a baby. I remember crying and being depressed. She was happy with you and the memories of her cannot be taken away. {{hugs}}


the same thing happened to my kitty in april  we buried him in my bfs parents yard in a blanket....we also made a little cross to put where hes burried. things will get better in time ((hugs))


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

awww im soooo sorry hun.i cried when i read this so terrible. i will be thinking of you and i pray that you feel better soon. and as the others say a urn would be a sweet way to remember her.


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

so sorry about your little one... you obviously loved her very much

your local vet can advise you about cremation...

Hugs to you 

Poppy


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm sorry you have to go through this loss....I hope your friends and family can help ease your pain. We had a kitten who became ill and we did so much to try and make her better, but it didn't work. We had her cremated and put in a little urn so she'll always be with us...


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

im really sorry for your lost these tiny dogs make a huge impression on our lives and love us unconditionally and make it so easy for us to love them

if u talk to you vets they should be able to advise you of how you can have her cremated or of a pet cemetary,


----------



## ellad (Jun 3, 2006)

I am truely sorry for your loss. It is very painful when you suffer a loss that you love so very much. Take the comfort from your family, friends and your friends here on the forum to help ease the pain. The pain you feel now will ease in time, however, found memories will always be there.


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

Im soo sorry for your loss!

When my little baby ferret dies Mia we had her cremated and then we put her ashes in a garden pot and grew a rose bush on top! I move around so much but it means I can always take her with me!


----------



## STELLABELLA (May 27, 2006)

I am so sorry. I know what it feels like , my first dog was run over and she died in my arms, It was so tragic because it took her about 15 mins to pass.


----------



## Violettta (Jul 7, 2006)

I am very sorry


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Oh my goodness! I am so sorry for the loss of your baby. I can't even begin to know the true loss and pain you are going thru now. I too had a dog years ago that I lost in the same way. I nearly lost my mind over it. Till this day and I'm talking 30 years I have kept a pair of outdated dress shoes that he had chewed the back of. I can not even begin to throw them away. I'll say a special prayer for you and your baby. I am so so sorry.


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

I wanted to offer my condolences as well...you will live through the tears and be able to smile about your good times together...it takes time. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

OMG I am so sorry {{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}
I am sending my thoughts your way.
I know nothing at the moment will make any sence but we are all here for you.
RIP little one

I am so sorry.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

minnie had a close call today. dum dum roomate opened the front door to let air come in because it was hot and minnie ran out she goes out to her car on the other side of the street and alllows minnie to run after her. she nearly got hit.o.o my roomate just stares at her.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry. I lost a dog the same way in 2000...I thought I would go crazy with grief because of the way it happened...no time to prepare, and I felt guilt (for leaving the gate open). I have never grieved like I did over that dog. I think you should consider cremating, as the others have said. I also think even though you think you CAN'T bear it, you should start thinking about another dog. It's not the same, but it's another dog to love, who needs you and who you can give another loving home to. We starting looking at rescues pretty quickly and in about 3 mos. I got my Pip, who is six now. And even though he isn't Shep, he's my love as well.

I'm SO SORRY. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm deeply sorry for your loss. you are in my thought and prayer. stay strong and you will get through this.


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

starchi said:


> she was only 2 : ( her birthday was on 3rd july. she was beautiful...
> 
> 
> but how in the yard - box? blanket?? also we may not live here forever?? is there anywhere else?


Firstly Im so sorry for your loss......

I had my dog cremated last year and i have his ashes here in my home! Its great! If I move he comes with me! And I also scattered some where his favourite places were, the beach and stuff!

I have made a frame of some good pic's and the card from the cremation where its says when he was cremated and stuff! Like a little shrine! I also have some of hos hair left in a bow!

It cost me £170 but that was including the injections (he was ill!)

Contact me for furter info on creamtion or if you need someone to speak to!


----------



## mytrixie (Feb 4, 2006)

How terrible...I'm so sorry. I would also just be so devastated. Hang in there...


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so so sorry for your loss.   I will keep you in my thoughts through this difficult time.


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

i am so very sorry. it is so hard to lose those we love...people or pets. having to lose them so tragically makes it seem worse to us i think. i can tell you that after losing my daughter in law and my granddaughter in a car accident you will learn to live with it...even though we feel at the time we can not. 

i pray you find comfort soon. 
God bless


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

I am so very very sorry for your huge loss. There just seems to be no reason why things like that happen. Let me share with you what a neighbor and friend of mine did when she had her boxer put to sleep due to a swift moving cancer. She arranged for the vet to come to the house and give the injection. Prior to the final step, she took one of the paws and inked it up with an ink pad. They put the imprint on a piece of paper. After she was cremated, 6 months to the day, she took a bit of the ashes and the piece of paper to a tattoo parlor and had the imprint of the dog's paw tattooed close to her heart on her left chest, just above the bra where it can be seen. The tattoo artist put about a teaspoon of the ashes in the ink. That way, the dog will always be close to her heart and a part of her will always be with her.

It really is a beautiful tattoo.


----------



## ~V~ (Jun 3, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. I think I would have her creamated, so no matter where you go you can take her with. A friend of mine who's grandmother was creamated put some of her ashes in a necklace.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

So sorry for your loss....


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

tlspiegel said:


> I am so very very sorry for your huge loss. There just seems to be no reason why things like that happen. Let me share with you what a neighbor and friend of mine did when she had her boxer put to sleep due to a swift moving cancer. She arranged for the vet to come to the house and give the injection. Prior to the final step, she took one of the paws and inked it up with an ink pad. They put the imprint on a piece of paper. After she was cremated, 6 months to the day, she took a bit of the ashes and the piece of paper to a tattoo parlor and had the imprint of the dog's paw tattooed close to her heart on her left chest, just above the bra where it can be seen. The tattoo artist put about a teaspoon of the ashes in the ink. That way, the dog will always be close to her heart and a part of her will always be with her.
> 
> It really is a beautiful tattoo.


That is a really nice idea  I will have to keep that in mind for the future.

I also know that you can have ashes made into a diamond... it is a long process, and they can do it because ashes contain carbon, which is how diamonds are formed. It is really expensive, but a really great way to keep someone always with you. They can place the diamonds into rings, necklaces, etc.


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. My best friend lost her dog 2 years ago. Her dog was 12 years old and her entire life. She had her creamated. She still sleeps with the urn when she is having a hard time with her loss.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine what I would do if I were in your situation. I agree with the other people about cremation or a pet cemetary. There's a company near my home that has a pet cemetary and they also do cremation. When my first dog passed away a few years ago, I had her cremated. I know some people thought it was a little strange, but it was the best choice for me. She hated to be alone and having her cremated allows me to take her anywhere that I might move. The company that did it has these boxes that allow you to put a picture on the front and engrave something on the top. I've also done that with my 2 cats who have passed in the last few years. I also went out and bought a nice plant in memory of each them. And put her name tag from her collar in the pot with the plant, kind of a tribute to my baby. Although my plant has since died (I'm horrible with plants!), I'm still quite fond of rubber tree plants (what I bought for her) and have since gotten another one.


----------



## starchi (Sep 20, 2004)

Thank you all so much - i'm truly touched by all your messages. 
I'm absolutely devestated.. I've either been sitting here crying or just feeling numb since it happened. I'm really not thinking straight (so sorry if i dont make much sense). I've had a rough few years and she's been with me all the way through my ups and downs. She really meant everything to me and kept me alive at my lowest times.

The people around me are unfortunately not really animal people so i feel kinda alone. So it is really comforting reading your messages and knowing that people care and understand how i feel. Thanks also for your advice - 
I think i'm going for the cremation option, although in truth i don't want to have to do anything.. i just want her back.

I wish i had more pics of her and with her and had some video footage of her. I always meant to get round to it but obviously didn't think there was a rush... I just want to tell everybody to cherish every second you have with your little ones.. never in a million years would i have thought this would happen. Don't take them for granted -ever.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Please be strong for your little one. I can even say that I understand what you're going through because I have not lost a pet in the way that you have, but I hope you know that we are all here for you to provide support. I hope find a method of closure that will work for you. I'm so very sorry for your loss...please cheer up.


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss  I can´t even imagine something like that happening to anybody.


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

I am SO very sorry for your loss. I have had two miscarriages and we decided to put kids on hold and about a year and a half later we got Corky and he instantly became my kid and so has Lizzy since we got her. They truly become a part of you and they mean the world to you. I am so sorry this happened. 

I would do something to commemorate your baby. When I had my miscarriages I got a tattoo after the second one. I love palm trees and they mean peacefulness to me. I got two palm trees on an island on my back. To me it meant my babies were in a beautiful peaceful place. I LOVE my tattoo and it really helped me heal.

I know a miscarriage and losing a puppy is different but in a way it is the same because they truly become our children. I can't imagine life without my kiddos.

Take care of yourself and remember the good times. Maybe when you are feeling better you can give yourself a project - make a scrapbook. Get a nice album and fun embellishments from the craft store and pictures of your puppy. Really take your time and make it something that you can look at whenever you miss your little one and to memorialize her life.

(((HUGS))) and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

hnj22 said:


> I am SO very sorry for your loss. I have had two miscarriages and we decided to put kids on hold and about a year and a half later we got Corky and he instantly became my kid and so has Lizzy since we got her. They truly become a part of you and they mean the world to you. I am so sorry this happened.
> 
> I would do something to commemorate your baby. When I had my miscarriages I got a tattoo after the second one. I love palm trees and they mean peacefulness to me. I got two palm trees on an island on my back. To me it meant my babies were in a beautiful peaceful place. I LOVE my tattoo and it really helped me heal.
> 
> ...



What a beautiful way to find closure. I'll have to keep the whole tattoo idea in the back of my mind for when that time comes for me. If you're into tattoos, I think that's such a great way to memorialize your baby and to have him or her really become a part of you. Cheer up!!


----------



## kenya (Dec 19, 2005)

Im truly sorry for your loss.
My thought are with you!


----------



## leelaknight (Jun 17, 2006)

You greeve, talk about it as much as you want, I still cry over my baby... it's like taking a part of me. I had him cremated and now he is with me everyday... it's been a year and I am still heart broken but happy that I had him with me, don't blame yourself and do whatever you want to greeve and take as long as you want. Let him be that important to you! Go through his pictures and remember- don't forget to sleep, that was the hardest thing but I let everyone around me support me and I told them that I needed to lean on them find that person that will allow you to greeve and allow you to cry for mths, years, as long as it takes. Remember he's waiting for you and will watch over you till it's your turn.
Bear died July 23 2005 ... I will always remember him and not the death. Good luck and if you need to talk or vent or go through any question feel free to talk to me. I'll give you hugs but find someone to to give you real hugs you need it.


----------



## leelaknight (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh and for the above... I had a tattoo that reads panda and under that I put Bear real big I touch it when I need to, I also found a graffiti near my new job I got after he dies it reads bear... I found those things and I still to this day thank bear for my new job when i walk by!


----------



## leelaknight (Jun 17, 2006)

starchi said:


> she was only 2 : ( her birthday was on 3rd july. she was beautiful...
> 
> 
> but how in the yard - box? blanket?? also we may not live here forever?? is there anywhere else?


I put Bear in a box with his fav. purse and toy, there's a pic on top of him... it makes me happy and I can open it when i want and see him nestled in there. I live in nyc and feel i might move someday as well... and i want to scatter my ashes with his when the day comes... i didn't want to let go of him and this was my way of keeping him


----------



## livelylady (Jul 6, 2006)

I know just what you are going through. I lost my baby 2 years ago. Thought I would die. He was my soul. My husband bought me a new chi the same day. I hated him and the new puppy. Chacha has become a very good friend and I love him, he has really helped, but will never take Tiggers place. I prayed so much for a way to let go and finally I was able to tell Tigger goodby and go on. Now I can remember all the times we had together and smile, but it took a long time. Remember your baby and love the time you shared. You can love another one, not the same way, but it will help.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

So sorry for your loss...I dont know what I would do if that happened to me. Like you, mine mean the world to me. I can really say that I am closer to my dogs than anyone else except my husband. My chi's really are my kids! Just furry! Really sorry....my heart aches for your loss.


----------



## Lil Cha Cha (Jan 10, 2005)

I am also very, very sorry for your loss.... words alone cannot express how sorry I am... My eyes filled with tears thinking of what you must be going through. You are in my thoughts and prayers. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------

